# Great lakes largemouth Series April 27th Results



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Guy's,

We had a great opening event in the Central Erie division and the fishing was great. A lot of new teams participated and they took home 1st place, 3rd place and the big bass award.

Congratulations to new team of Stahl and Ayromluzaeh for bringing in a great bag weighing 19.39LBS

Big bass went to new team of Clay Spencer / Josh Barnette with a 4.70lbs.

Even with the cold and winding conditions almost everyone caught a limit of great bass.

Teams can join anytime during the year and and can choose tournaments in any division. Your team only has to fish 4 events and you automatically qualify for the championship. The championship guarantees $5,000 tot the winning team. 

We currently have divisions in Toledo, Cleveland, Detroit and West Harbor. 

We are looking for a director to take over the Presque Isle bay division so it could be on hold. If interested please give me a call David at 614-361-5548.

To join our check out our upcoming events please visit www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com


PLACE #Fish BIG BASS	WEIGHT
1	Norman Stahl / Fred Ayromluzaeh 5	4.47 19.39
2	Codea McCathron / Eric Byus 5	4.41 18.47
3	Roger Haley / Roger Haley Jr. 5	4.42 18.36
4	Jason Stewart / Jeremy Stewart 5	3.96 17.04
5	Rob McCafferty / Troy Guseman 5	4.12 16.81
6	Jeff Storms / Jim Kughn 5	4.33 16.41
7	Rich Didonato / Jake Fox 5	4.34 15.82
8	Rob Thivner / Cody Gray 5	3.82 15.75
9	Brian Brown / Adam Saylor 5 15.65
10	Shawn Litton 5	4.07 15.55
11	Ryan Wiedle / Dave Godsey 5 15.49
12	Steve Smith / Jim Courtney 5	3.4 15.43
13	Mike Zimmerman / Dale Phillips 5	4.08 15.18
14	Adam Thiede / Brett Ransom 5	3.71 14.97
15	Jeff Kauble / Don Meachem 5	3.42 14.77
16	Karl Guegold / Willy Dennison 5 14.73
17	David Loucka / Mike Pierce 5 14.68
18	Aaron Limber / Mike Long 5	3.75 14.6
19	Dave Miller / Mike Wile 5	3 14.43
20	Kyle Weisenburger / Ron Weisenburger 5 14.41
21	Clay Spencer / Josh Barnette 5	4.70 14.24
22	Barry Neagles / Mark Wathins 5	3.27 14.07
23	Don Ratcliff / Andy Cripple 5 13.94
24	Ray Sedwick / Craig McNanie 5 13.69
25	DJ Plotner / David Hoheisel 5 13.62
26	Blaine Lemasters / Joe Eckenrode 5 13.52
27	Matt Seiber / Mike Bridges 5	3.87 13.51
28	Jeff Baird / Gary Roberson 5	4.65 13.37
29	Troy Petrie / Jeff Paul 5	3.34 13.2
30	Rick Limber /Don Miller 5	3.57 13.11
31	Jon Zolman / Ron Nichols 5 13.09
32	David French / Jude James 5 13.05
33	Tim Sproles / Tony Bush 5 12.9
34	Jason Root / Bo Bickford 5 12.47
35	Jason Wilkins / Craig Burwell 5 11.81
36	Buddy Busse / Scott Shoemaker 5 11.55
37	Robert Kenny / Jason Spaulding 5 11.25
38	Joe Smith / Bill Schwartz 5 9.95
39	CB Barber / Bob Weitzel 5 9.64
40	Matt Himes / Rob Curry 3 7.09
41	Eric Cook / Ron Cook 3 6.57
42	Ben Meyer 0 0
43	David Whitcomb / Joe Schell 0 0


Largemouth Released Alive	201


----------

